# Dog Food Poll



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Based on Shelia's recommendation, I have created a poll for the brand of dog food we are feeding our babies. We are limited to 20 answers so I had to choose the most popular foods based on my knowledge.

Here is my original list:
Alpo
ANF
Artemis
Authority
Azmira
Beneful
Beowulf Back to Basics Dog Food
Bil-Jac
Blackwood Company Dog Food
Breeder's Choice
California Natural
Canidae® All Life Stages
Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul
Diamond Pet Foods
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance
Eagle Pack
Eukanuba
Evolve
Flint River Ranch
HealthWise
Holistic Blend
Iams
Innova
Innova EVO Dog Food
Merrick
Nature's Recipe
Nutro
Nutro Ultra
Pedigree
Pinnacle
Precise
Pro Plan
Purina
Purina Puppy Chow
Royal Canin
Science Diet
Solid Gold
Trader Joe's Kibble Dog Food
Wellness
BARF Diet
Other


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm glad you started this poll Charmypoo. I have been feeding my dogs Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance. They really love it. I'm a little worried over my little Brie though. She has been eating this as well as my two year olds. I have been reading that she should be eating puppy food because of the higher protien and fat content because she is growing so fast. None of my dogs can eat anything with corn in it, they scratch from it. Can anyone suggest a good puppy food that does not contain corn or corn meal in it? 

I have always fed my dogs "All Stages" food and they are very healthy, but Brie is way more active trying to keep up with the older dogs, so I want to make sure she is getting the proper nutrients. She is 14 wks and weighs 3.2 lbs. What do you feed your babies Charmypoo? They are just beautiful, and very small. I'd love some help with this







Thanks 

Pat


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Natural balance.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i mix Wellness and Natural Balance ,but jong-ee likes the Natural Balance more


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Newman's Own Organics Adult kibble for Kallie.

Royal Canin Small Breed puppy kibble for Catcher.... He'll be switched to Newman's when he is ready for adult food.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Science Diet


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Now, I wish I didn't take out Natural Balance!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Pat,
I feed Royal Canin Yorkshire 28. I have gone through a lot of foods. I started out with Eukanuba then moved to other brands such as Solid Gold, Wellness, Innova, Natural Balance, Nutro and Perscription Diet (by Science Diet). I have also tried a bunch of different mixtures. At the end, I stuck with Royal canin Yorkshire because it suits all my 4 kids. They all love it and the pieces are so tiny that they all do well. I have also noticed it helped with coat growth.

My kids would not eat Solid Gold at all. With Wellness, they loved it for a few months and then all turned their nose to it. I am not sure if that last bag was bad or they just didn't like it anymore. Innova made their poo really soft and stinky. I did like Natural Balance - I am not sure why I stopped but I was buying so many different foods at that point and wanted to stick with one. I mixed the Natural Balance with Royal Canin. I was feeding Perscription Diet because I wanted to fatten up Nibbler and Sparkle but now they are at a good size and I stopped.

I try to feed my kids high quality food. It is a little pet peeve of mine when owners try to "cheap out" on foods. I know a few that insists on feeding Iams when it is absolutely crap (as indicated by the other thread). Some of my friends feed Iams because it is cheap but honestly...our kids eat so little...what is a few more bucks a month.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I feed Hill's Rx (d/d egg and rice) as that is one of the only foods Mikey tolerates and actually eats reasonably...the other malt eats the same thing because he likes it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Just finishing off the Eukanuba pack, then moving onto something else... still reasearching and looking, but think I will be doing something similar to DMZ...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I cook for Alex and he eats what we are eating. And I have to share my cookies with him. He does not like anything raw. Everything has to be cooked.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, after tons of trial and error with foods, I let Tuffy decide what he liked best and his taste test decided that he liked *Flint River Ranch Lamb & Millet* dog food the best. So that's our pick for now!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

CHARMYPOO,thank you so much for doing this.It is excatualy what i thought would make it easier for everyone concerened about their furbabies diets.We all just wnat to do our best for them. GREAT JOB!!!!!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Jan 1 2005, 07:58 PM
> *Now, I wish I didn't take out Natural Balance!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26792*


[/QUOTE]
CharmyPoo, thanks for your reply, I will look today to see what quality puppy foods I can find. I shop at Ryans and they carry all of the better quality brands. I am totally satisfied with Natural Balance for my older two, but I think Brie should be on a puppy food. I'll let you know what I end up with.

Pat


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Hill's l/d .... the can and dry, I mix them. also sometimes brocoili mixed in.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 2 2005, 10:16 AM
> *Hill's l/d .... the can and dry, I mix them.  also sometimes brocoili mixed in.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26881*


[/QUOTE]

I feed all of mine chicken soup for the pet lovers soul and after looking at MANY natural dog foods I love the ingredients however wouldnt mind trying a new food just to how they would react. I have been looking at some sites and nobody offers samples! I know a while ago royal canin did and we tried it and mine didnt like it...does anyone else know of any companies that offer a sample? I really am not looking to change food, just interested if they would "go for" another food if I layed it next to their chicken soup...if anyone knows of samples then let me know







thanks


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Jan 2 2005, 01:59 PM
> *I feed all of mine chicken soup for the pet lovers soul and after looking at MANY natural dog foods I love the ingredients however wouldnt mind trying a new food just to how they would react. I have been looking at some sites and nobody offers samples! I know a while ago royal canin did and we tried it and mine didnt like it...does anyone else know of any companies that offer a sample? I really am not looking to change food, just interested if they would "go for" another food if I layed it next to their chicken soup...if anyone knows of samples then let me know
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Flint River Ranch offers samples of all their dog food plus some of their treats for a small cost. Here's a link to the cheapest of the places offering samples. Flint River Samples


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

All three of mine are on a homecooked diet.....look at my Dogster page of sprite and you'll see that her tearstaining is almost all gone.







they actually seem healthier

protein: chicken, steak, lobster, shrimp, fish, tuna, ham, turkey, pork (they only get pork once every 3 months), egg, cottage cheese, lamb

carbs: potato, rice, brown rice, pasta, bread

veggies and fruit: anything except: broccoli, apple SEEDS, grapes, raisins

and we put seasoning on their meat when we cook it....no--garlic or onions.

this morning the dogs has lasagna. sprite LOVED it. 

ask MEE---she saw sprites eyes and gruffis coat---sprites tearstains is gone(her hair is growing out, and you can see pink on the ends) and gruffis coat looks really shiny.

we also add bonemeal and flaxseed oil to their food.









***i also wanted to add that NONE of my dogs have that dog smell. when gruffi gets wet (like from the rain)...he just smells like his shampoo.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jan 2 2005, 02:10 PM
> *All three of mine are on a homecooked diet.....look at my Dogster page of sprite and you'll see that her tearstaining is almost all gone.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



I would be interested in doing that too I just think that I wouldnt be able to give them all the proper nutrients that they need. My yorkie is only 3 pounds and I have read that when they are small it is hard to balance a ration for such small animal and to "leave it to the experts" Did you read a book on this? Do ypu prepare food that lasts you a few days or are you having to cook for them daily. Any additional info. would be appreciated







thanks


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey loves the Natural Balance food in a roll. She always has dry kibble down but she doesn't eat to much of it. I have been thinking about switching her to a raw diet but I am still looking into it. I want to feed her the best diet possible. I gave her some raw hamburger the other day (very small amount) and she just loved it. I am trying to find a good raw food book...receipes easy and not to many ingredients. I am not much of a cook myself...most nights come home from work and whatever is the easiest to cook is what gets cooked. Lately have been eating a lot of mac and cheese right out of the box. Been to tried to cook. Working really long hours. 7 am to 7 pm most days. Thank goodness hubby is home with Lacey or I would be feeling really guilty.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jan 2 2005, 03:12 PM
> *Lacey loves the Natural Balance food in a roll.  She always has dry kibble down but she doesn't eat to much of it.  I have been thinking about switching her to a raw diet but I am still looking into it.  I want to feed her the best diet possible.  I gave her some raw hamburger the other day (very small amount) and she just loved it.  I am trying to find a good raw food book...receipes easy and not to many ingredients.  I am not much of a cook myself...most nights come home from work and whatever is the easiest to cook is what gets cooked.  Lately have been eating a lot of mac and cheese right out of the box.  Been to tried to cook.  Working really long hours.  7 am to 7 pm most days.  Thank goodness hubby is home with Lacey or I would be feeling really guilty.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26935*


[/QUOTE]

I heard the natural balance food in a roll is only semi moist so they still have to chew, I think Im gonna try it just to see how mine like it. I think the diet that Cathy is referring to is actually cooked, which is what I would be interested in. I couldn timagine giving my babies raw food (not that theres anything wrong with it) it just grosses me out. The only thing raw I eat is sushi and I am very picky about where I can eat it.


----------



## Maltcrazy (Sep 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676+Jan 2 2005, 03:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feed all of mine chicken soup for the pet lovers soul and after looking at MANY natural dog foods I love the ingredients however wouldnt mind trying a new food just to how they would react. I have been looking at some sites and nobody offers samples! I know a while ago royal canin did and we tried it and mine didnt like it...does anyone else know of any companies that offer a sample? I really am not looking to change food, just interested if they would "go for" another food if I layed it next to their chicken soup...if anyone knows of samples then let me know







thanks
[/B][/QUOTE]

I feed Diamond brand Lamb & Rice and my Malts do quite well on it. I've been using it for about 4 mos. now and the dogs love it and even my tinies have *bulked up* a little







It has no corn or wheat..and btw, Diamond is also the mfgr. of Chicken Soup For The Pet Lover's Soul dog foods. Diamond does offer free samples of all the types of food they make.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Jan 2 2005, 07:15 PM
> *I heard the natural balance food in a roll is only semi moist so they still have to chew, I think Im gonna try it just to see how mine like it. I think the diet that Cathy is referring to is actually cooked, which is what I would be interested in. I couldn timagine giving my babies raw food (not that theres anything wrong with it) it just grosses me out. The only thing raw I eat is sushi and I am very picky about where I can eat it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26943*


[/QUOTE]

I looked at the ingredients in the Natural Balance roll and saw that it has sugar (sucrose) in it. And even worse, it also has sodium nitrite which is considered by many to be dangerous for humans so it probably isn't that great for dogs either. It also has wheat, which can be an allergin in dogs. It has no fruit or vegetables at all. It also doesn't have any probiotics such as lactobacillus acidophilus, which most of the premium dog foods have started adding. It seems to me that there are a lot of other foods out there that have healthier ingredients.

The Natural Balance Ultra Premium kibble's ingredients look much healthier than the roll. It still doesn't have the probiotics but at least it has vegetables and it has no wheat.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jan 2 2005, 05:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at the ingredients in the Natural Balance roll and saw that it has sugar (sucrose) in it. And even worse, it also has sodium nitrite which is considered by many to be dangerous for humans so it probably isn't that great for dogs either. It also has wheat, which can be an allergin in dogs. It has no fruit or vegetables at all. It also doesn't have any probiotics such as lactobacillus acidophilus, which most of the premium dog foods have started adding. It seems to me that there are a lot of other foods out there that have healthier ingredients.

The Natural Balance Ultra Premium kibble's ingredients look much healthier than the roll. It still doesn't have the probiotics but at least it has vegetables and it has no wheat.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26955
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks so much Cher







I dont think that Ill be trying it then...hehe, and yes diamond foods does make chicken soup, and mine do really well on that as well...I just thought mine would like something new for a change. I would try timberwolf BUT they dont sell it here


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I just started Brinkley on Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul last week. It is mixed with the remained of his Royal Canin Holistic Blend that was mixed with the remained of his Purina Pro Plan for small breeds. He DEFINITELY prefers the Chicken Soup over the others. He will pick the pieces out first and then go back for the other kinds.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jan 2 2005, 07:53 PM
> *I just started Brinkley on Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul last week. It is mixed with the remained of his Royal Canin Holistic Blend that was mixed with the remained of his Purina Pro Plan for small breeds. He DEFINITELY prefers the Chicken Soup over the others. He will pick the pieces out first and then go back for the other kinds.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26983*


[/QUOTE]

yay for chicken soup







I buy the 2 pounds bags becuase I think that they stay fresher...I open about a bag every 5 days between the 3 of them. I bought the bigger bag once and it lasted to long and ever since I Have gotten the smaller bags it smells so much more fresh and they are eating so good!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I tried the Chicken Soup and Lacey did not like at all. This is getting so confusing...just when you think you have found a food that is good for them and that they like you find out that maybe it isn't the greatest and you should start looking for a new food. Lacey does have the dry kibble out for her all day long. I think my cat eats more of it than she does.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jan 2 2005, 09:36 PM
> *I tried the Chicken Soup and Lacey did not like at all.  This is getting so confusing...just when you think you have found a food that is good for them and that they like you find out that maybe it isn't the greatest and you should start looking for a new food.  Lacey does have the dry kibble out for her all day long.  I think my cat eats more of it than she does.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27018*


[/QUOTE]

What dry food do you give her? It is tough but I would just find a dry food that she likes and stick with it. Honestly, you could get her the best quality food and she wouldnt eat it then that is even worse for her bc she would be getting NOTHING. I started with a lot, and have wanted to switch a couple of times as their are a lot of premium foods, and I found chicken soup, everyone likes it and so Im sticking with it. I want to give my dogs the best food at whatever price it costs, but if it costs their eating I am willing to switch to something that they would enjooy. I mean look, us humans eat everything, and I recently read a book by a microbiologist basically stating facts about how certain food were horrible and being a "vegan" is the only way to live healthy. Now this may be very true, however my point is that how many people would be willing to live as a vegan? Also, there have been people that have lived to be very old and although diet does matter, it doesnt mean life or death. I am really trying to say dont worry so much, you are doing a good job being a mommy







I know how confusing and actually frustrating it can be to try and maximize your pets healthy with food, but i would let her sample some dry foods, and when she likes one then stick with it. many pets have to eat hills science diet bc of stomach issues etc. and that is made with by products, corn etc. Also, my vet had a poodle who just died at 20 years old, he feeds his dogs science diet (which has by-products etc)....Also, my bf's mom asked her hairdresser how his dog lived so long, and he said he wasnt sure but his food consisted of "whatever they were eating for dinner." Hope I somewhat made you feel better







There are several quality dry foods, I would try a few and see what she does like. However, I have heard that by changing their dry food a lot can make them ever more picky. I would go to a feed store and ask for samples, or even by a small bag of a few different foods, and see which one she likes the best and stick to it with confidence







sorry for blabbing, BUT I have felt your pain!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jan 2 2005, 11:36 PM
> *I tried the Chicken Soup and Lacey did not like at all.  This is getting so confusing...just when you think you have found a food that is good for them and that they like you find out that maybe it isn't the greatest and you should start looking for a new food.  Lacey does have the dry kibble out for her all day long.  I think my cat eats more of it than she does.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27018*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Lacey's Mom, I'm also answering your post from the other thread Almost a Momma Thread, in this thread as it'll be more useful to everyone in this forum, I believe. I'm glad you're thinking of quitting the food roll... not just because of the sugar but of the wheat, sodium nitrites, and the fact that it doesn't have vegetables in it or some of the other high quality ingredients usually found in premium dog food.

I hate to sound like a "broken record" but why not try Newman's Own Organics? Kallie loves it. In fact, last night I gave it to Kallie and Catcher piece-by-piece as a treat and they were jumping up and down for it. Here's some more info: 
Newman's Own Organics Dog Food

"What' in?
Bell & Evans® Chicken – The Excellent Chicken® contains no antibiotics and is fed only a 100% natural, all-vegetable diet. Raised in abundant fresh air and provided plenty of clean water, Bell & Evans chickens provide amino acids essential for muscles, hormones, enzymes, antibodies and structural and protective tissues. 

Organic Brown Rice – Grown without pesticides or synthetic fertilizers, these whole grains supply complex carbohydrates for sustained energy and B vitamins and beneficial fiber to maintain a healthy digestive tract and promote normal stools. 

Organic Barley – Grown without pesticides or synthetic fertilizers, these whole grains provide vitamins A, C, E, B1, B2, B6, biotin, complex carbohydrates, tocotrienols (a potent antioxidant) and beneficial fibers. 

Organic Milo – Grown without pesticides or synthetic fertilizers, these whole grains supply complex carbohydrates and beneficial fiber to support digestive function. 

Organic Flax Seed Meal - A rich source of linoleic and omega-3 fatty acids as well as essential amino acids, vitamins, minerals and beneficial fiber for healthy skin and coat condition. 

Ester-C® - A non-acidic form of vitamin C containing metabolites that may enhance the delivery of vitamin C to the whole body to support joint and immune function and neutralize free radicals that damage genes and reduce biological efficiencies.

Organic Oats - Grown without pesticides or synthetic fertilizers, these whole grains supply B-complex vitamins, fiber and complex carbohydrates to help maintain healthy cholesterol and blood sugar levels. 

Organic Carrots - Provide vitamins A and C and beta-carotene, powerful antioxidants that neutralize free radicals and support healthy vision. 

Organic Potatoes - A rich source of fiber and potassium as well as antioxidant vitamins A and C. 

Parsley – Serves as an intestinal calmative and aids in nutrient absorption and elimination of gastric odors leading to “doggie breath”.

Kelp - A good source of essential vitamins and minerals (including iodine). 

Sea Salt – A natural flavoring that is an excellent source of essential minerals. 

Probiotics – Replenishes the naturally occurring beneficial bacteria to improve the nutritional status of the intestinal tract and support immune health.

What’s not?
NO Poultry by-product meal – ground, rendered, cleaned slaughtered poultry carcass parts such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines (and a small amount of feathers). The quality is very inconsistent between batches. 
Note: By product meals are often derived from 4-D meat sources - defined as food animals that have been rejected for human consumption because they were presented to the meat packing plant as “Dead, Dying, Diseased or Disabled”.

NO Antibiotics or steroids - Long-term daily administration may result in a compromised immune system and destruction of the friendly bacteria living in the intestines that aid the digestion of food and assimilation of nutrients. 

NO Chemical additives or artificial preservatives - Chemical antioxidants, such as ethoxyquin or BHA, that were designed to extend the shelf life and reduce fat spoilage (rancidity) of pet foods may cause allergic reactions and affect liver and kidney functions.

NO Wheat, NO corn, NO soy - Wheat and corn may cause allergies in some dogs and cats; processed soy has been incriminated as a cause of bloating in dogs. 

NO Artificial flavors – Flavor enhancers are produced by the enzymatic liquefaction or hydrolysis of animal tissue. Those made with phosphoric acid are particularly appealing to cats because they produce a "tingling" sensation on the tongue. 

NO Artificial Colors and Dyes – Coloring agents provide an artificial "rich and "meaty" look to modify the appearance of highly processed foods and make them more appealing to pet owners."


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a big problem with the food rollercoaster. Pick a food. If the dogs like it and do well on it, leave it alone! Not every dog will thrive or like each super premium brand. Instead of insisting on changing to feed the newest "best" dog food, stick with what works for your dog. Changing all the time is not doing your dog any favors as you risk creating not only GI upset, but a finicky eater who expects constant change. If your dog like canned, feed it and brush their teeth! If your dog likes a certain dry and does well on it, feed it and stop worrying about the ingredients. Sure, it is good to try to select a premium food, but it is worthless if your dog won't eat it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 3 2005, 09:14 AM
> *Sure, it is good to try to select a premium food, but it is worthless if your dog won't eat it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27034*


[/QUOTE]

So true... I have tried Innova, Solid Gold, Canidae and others for Kallie and she nibbled at best. With Newman's Own she gobbles up her food and pushes the bowl around looking for more!! That's why I love it so much.... super good ingredients and she loves it!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 3 2005, 09:14 AM
> *I have a big problem with the food rollercoaster. Pick a food. If the dogs like it and do well on it, leave it alone! Not every dog will thrive or like each super premium brand. Instead of insisting on changing to feed the newest "best" dog food, stick with what works for your dog. Changing all the time is not doing your dog any favors as you risk creating not only GI upset, but a finicky eater who expects constant change. If your dog like canned, feed it and brush their teeth! If your dog likes a certain dry and does well on it, feed it and stop worrying about the ingredients. Sure, it is good to try to select a premium food, but it is worthless if your dog won't eat it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27034*


[/QUOTE]
what if your dog eats the food but the food has reports of chemicals in it on these web sites that have been posted?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 3 2005, 09:24 AM
> *what if your dog eats the food but the food has reports of chemicals in it on these web sites that have been posted?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27039*


[/QUOTE]

My one dog has to because of a health problem. Hill's prescription diets are formulated with so much careful research. I'd rather have a live dog who eats those chemicals that have been used for many years in careful trials than feed it too much protein and have a dead dog. Home cooked is ideal, but again, my dog won't eat it so it is worthless in his case. 

It depends on the dog and the case. Your dog has MVD, right? I wouldn't touch anything other than a prescription diet unless I was doing home cooked under a vet's recommendation. Giving too much protein because the dog seems fine is what kills MVD dogs. 

If you're feeding kibbles and bits, then it won't hurt to try something with better ingredients. My point was pick one or two to rotate and stick with it instead of trying a new food every bag. I feed ProPlan to healthy dogs that stay with me. I've tried Wellness, Pinacle, Solid Gold, etc. etc. etc. My dogs don't do well on those and look fantastic on ProPlan and love it. It isn't super premium, but it works.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 3 2005, 09:14 AM
> *I have a big problem with the food rollercoaster. Pick a food. If the dogs like it and do well on it, leave it alone! Not every dog will thrive or like each super premium brand. Instead of insisting on changing to feed the newest "best" dog food, stick with what works for your dog. Changing all the time is not doing your dog any favors as you risk creating not only GI upset, but a finicky eater who expects constant change. If your dog like canned, feed it and brush their teeth! If your dog likes a certain dry and does well on it, feed it and stop worrying about the ingredients. Sure, it is good to try to select a premium food, but it is worthless if your dog won't eat it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27034*


[/QUOTE]







thank you...finally someone else that is saying what ive been trying to say!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Jan 3 2005, 10:21 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










thank you...finally someone else that is saying what ive been trying to say!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27098
[/B][/QUOTE]

me too! hehe....actually I am quite dissapointed, when my yorkie Rocky was a puppy (it was our first fur child







) we were taking him to the vet quite often. The stupid vet said that since he was eating pro plan his hair was bad (which WASNT the case) but I believed him since he was a vet. I regret that to this day because he did GREAT On the proplan, and we went to nutro (which he didnt like) to IAMS (YUCK!) and now to chicken soup which they are sticking too. BUT I feel so bad that I was so fickle with his foods when I should have just stuck with the pro plan since he liked it. It is the BEST food But it worked for him. You can make yourself crazy with all these foods, my little guys like the hills T/D's as treats, infact they LOVE them! Im not gonna stop giving it to them bc of the ingredients, bc so many people use hills


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676+Jan 3 2005, 12:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

me too! hehe....actually I am quite dissapointed, when my yorkie Rocky was a puppy (it was our first fur child







) we were taking him to the vet quite often. The stupid vet said that since he was eating pro plan his hair was bad (which WASNT the case) but I believed him since he was a vet. I regret that to this day because he did GREAT On the proplan, and we went to nutro (which he didnt like) to IAMS (YUCK!) and now to chicken soup which they are sticking too. BUT I feel so bad that I was so fickle with his foods when I should have just stuck with the pro plan since he liked it. It is the BEST food But it worked for him. You can make yourself crazy with all these foods, my little guys like the hills T/D's as treats, infact they LOVE them! Im not gonna stop giving it to them bc of the ingredients, bc so many people use hills
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27101
[/B][/QUOTE]
t/d is great! thats what i was feeding parker but he was too messy..spread crumbs all over the house...but it keeps their teeth so healthy. my mom gives it as treats to her dogs and they never have needed a dental.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava+Jan 3 2005, 12:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










thank you...finally someone else that is saying what ive been trying to say!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27098
[/B][/QUOTE]

I go by the philosophy of "you are what you eat". I am extremely careful to eat wholesome foods and read every label before purchasing anything for myself and want nothing less for my precious babies.

Sure they would love the cheap stuff... with all its sugar, artificial flavorings, etc. I wouldn't care if mine did double flips for it, there is no way I'd feed a food with BHA/BHT, dyes, sodium nitrites, sugar, and with wheat, by-products, etc. 

I don't think just because a company makes a pet food that it can be considered wholesome and good for our babies. IMHO it pays to take the time to research brands that have only healthy ingredients and then get samples to see which one our babies enjoy eating. 

I agree that there is no reason to keep changing... as long as the dog is already on a healthy "premium" food that he/she loves.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676+Jan 3 2005, 12:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

me too! hehe....actually I am quite dissapointed, when my yorkie Rocky was a puppy (it was our first fur child







) we were taking him to the vet quite often. The stupid vet said that since he was eating pro plan his hair was bad (which WASNT the case) but I believed him since he was a vet. I regret that to this day because he did GREAT On the proplan, and we went to nutro (which he didnt like) to IAMS (YUCK!) and now to chicken soup which they are sticking too. BUT I feel so bad that I was so fickle with his foods when I should have just stuck with the pro plan since he liked it. It is the BEST food But it worked for him. You can make yourself crazy with all these foods, my little guys like the hills T/D's as treats, infact they LOVE them! Im not gonna stop giving it to them bc of the ingredients, bc so many people use hills
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27101
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey, don't feel bad getting your baby off of Proplan... I had never heard of it so I went to their web site and here are the ingredients of their small breed puppy kibble. Notice that the 2nd ingredient is corn meal, the third is a cheap filler, brewers rice, the 4th ingredient is yet more corn, then by-product meal, then corn bran (corn again!!). No wonder your vet recommended getting off of it..... Corn can be an allergin for dogs and many knowledgable people recommend staying away from dog food that has corn in it... and this one is full of corn....

Chicken, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, beef tallow preserved with mixed-tocopherols (source of Vitamin E), whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal, fish meal, corn bran, natural flavors, dicalcium phosphate, hydrolyzed sunflower oil, egg product, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, DL-Methionine, zinc sulfate, vitamin supplements (E, A, B-12, D-3), ferrous sulfate, riboflavin supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, copper sulfate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, sodium selenite. C-4454


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks all for your replies. I don't want to switch foods on Lacey all the time. She is doing great with the Natural Balance so for as long as she is doing great I am going to keep her on it. I did check out the Newmans food and found a pet store in my area that does carry it. It looks like a very good food. Maybe I will get a small bag of it and mix it in with her food, but maybe not. I don't want to upset her stomach or take the chance of making her a picky eater. So far she has eaten Royal Canin, Royal Canin Holiestic (sp) puppy, Chicken Soup, Natural Balance dry and roll. So far she has eaten 4 different foods in her short little life. So thanks all for your replies and advice but for now I think I should keep her on one food and not keep switching her foods.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

sher, how do you feel about innova?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Brooke

i have a few books: Naturel Health for dogs and cats, Barkers Grub, better food for dogs, and Home-prepared dog and cat diets.


i basically looked at all of them and decided what i liked.







and i've done a blood test on all three all ready (i have to do it again soon) and so far so good. they're doing well on the blood test and they seem really healthy. you MIGHT be able to find a place that will prepare the food for you and mail it to you. i dont know...Barkers Grub is located in Cabin John, Maryland and she has her business there. 


there are more books(but they seem more about treats). 

good luck!!

andmy mom used to make teh food to last a week (but the dogs have been getting bored....







) so she prepares something different everyday. and we feed 3 times a day (just so that its easier to get more food into gruffi(the german shep mix)...hes soo skinny and if you feed him too much...he throws up).

but the girls are totally fine to eat two times a day. and we give them the opportunity to eat three times a day. and sometimes they do.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey Sher- I dont feel bad bc I know about proplan, but IAMS is DEFINITELy not any better, infact I think it might be worse. Just shows that the vet was a quack anyways (we only went to him for one night, it was the emergency vet, even though it wasnt an emergency!)

and thanks for the info Cathy!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I go by the philosophy of "you are what you eat". I am extremely careful to eat wholesome foods and read every label before purchasing anything for myself and want nothing less for my precious babies.

Sure they would love the cheap stuff... with all its sugar, artificial flavorings, etc. I wouldn't care if mine did double flips for it, there is no way I'd feed a food with BHA/BHT, dyes, sodium nitrites, sugar, and with wheat, by-products, etc. 

I agree with you 100%, Sher. I am MORE careful about what I feed Lady than I am about what I eat myself because of all her health issues. She also gets several supplements, including Milk Thistle, fish oil, Ester C, MSM, glucosamine chondroitin and cranberry.

The result is a 9 year old little dog with health issues that could have killed her years ago (and nearly did twice) who is doing great! She only has seizures twice a year now, her diabetes is beautifully regulated with no sign of diabetic blindness and her bloodwork a few months was all perfectly normal. The fact that her liver results were so good is especially wonderful since she's been taking Phenobarbital for almost 5 years now.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Jan 3 2005, 02:59 PM
> *Hey Sher- I dont feel bad bc I know about proplan, but IAMS is DEFINITELy not any better, infact I think it might be worse. Just shows that the vet was a quack anyways (we only went to him for one night, it was the emergency vet, even though it wasnt an emergency!)
> 
> and thanks for the info Cathy!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27185*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, you mean the vet said to stop the Proplan and use Iams!!  Yuk!! You're right... Iams is no better ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by suzanne_@Jan 3 2005, 01:30 PM
> *sher, how do you feel about innova?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27137*


[/QUOTE]
It is a lovely food! The only problem with it for me is that Kallie doesn't care for it. I used it regularly about a year ago until I found Newman's Own. Now that Newman's is available though I like the fact that it uses organic ingredients and high quality chicken... but in general Innova is considered to be an excellent food.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I feed Bella Innova which is great quality but I've noticed that lately she doesn't really love it. I've been looking to change to maybe Newman's or chicken soup. I'm not sure. I mignt just pick one and see how she likes it.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks sher. canaille seems to agree with you


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Has anyone ever heard of or used Red Barn Premium Dog Food Rolls? My breeder uses that and I've been giving it to Sadie just so I wouldn't have to change anything. Jolie also LOVES it. I give a small piece with half the amount of kibble that I would normally give. The breeder buys Red Barn at dog shows. I was able to order it from their site. Here is a link:
http://www.redbarndogfood.com/index.html

The breeder used Solid Gold kibble but my babies don't like that. I've been using Bil-Jac puppy but today I got some Natural Balance kibble and will introduce that. I'm all about finding a food that works and sticking with it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Actually even one vet said to me once that it is not a bad idea to change food occassionally. I will switch every once in awhile between chicken and lamb.

Changing the food periodically is a good idea for a dog who is allergy prone or has a compromised immune system. It's the foods that they eat day in, day out, that they can become allergic to. Corn, wheat and soy are the big 3 as far as allergies go, but dogs can also become allergic to their protein source. Lamb used to be the meat used for allergies, but apparently it is used so regularly in commercial foods now, it is no longer considered good for allergic dogs. Duck is the "new lamb" it seems. I have a neighbor with an allergic Westie who eats a kangaroo based food of all things.


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

We feed Oma's Pride raw diet 

Turkey, Organ Meat, Green Beans, Okra & summer squash and bones. 

Nickki LOVES is and her tearstaining is so much better now! 

She does also get fresh organic free range eggs, oatmeal, cottage cheese and yogurt too. 

All the dogs do! 

Robyn 
Comanche,
Bandit, 
Rocky 
Chewy,
Phoebe
and foster baby Nikki
)


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

Just FYI 

Iams tests on animals. 
The dogs are caged for years only getting one 1/2 hour of exercise a day if they are lucky, not on weekends. 

They are abused, neglected, they have chunks of muscles cut out of there thighs for testing. Its quite awful. Makes me cry. There was an undercover investigation done complete with pictures. Just type Iams Boycott into the search engine.

They used to have 16 facilities now they are down to 9 or so. The fancy term they use for this is vivisection and Iams has their own breeding program to obtain more dogs fo rthis use. 










Robyn
Comanche,
Bandit,
Rocky,
Chewy,
Phoebe,
and foster baby Nikki


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, we just had a recent discussion on IAMS last week. If you want to read it, scroll down to the "IAMS Warning" thread in the health section.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

My lil boy is eating a mix of the following:
Sci Diet Natural Recipe
Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul
Moist and Meaty 

He gets a piece of rolled food for a treat occasionally (I can't remember the name now)

He likes all three, he will sit an stare at me until he gets all three kinds, he knows what he's getting.

He free feeds also, I feed him in the morning and leave it all day.

He used to not eat his food, then I realized how many treats he was gettin in a day... I limited the rest of the family to 1 treat a day and all the sudden he eats his food... Its amazing


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't find who suggested this...or where...but I tried only feeding Brinkley 1/4 cup in the morning and at supper so that it didn't sit out so long..







It worked!!! He makes a "happy bowl" almost every time now!







I was SO proud! He doesn't always eat it RIGHT when I put it down...but he does eat it before the next meal!!!!








Anyway, thanks for that suggestion...whoever posted it!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jan 6 2005, 11:27 AM
> *I can't find who suggested this...or where...but I tried only feeding Brinkley 1/4 cup in the morning and at supper so that it didn't sit out so long..
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's exactly what I do with mine.... Catcher gobbles his down right away but Kallie waits a few minutes and then finishes hers. At lunch I give them a healthy treat... they have come to expect it! When Catcher was a young puppy, I did keep his food out for him all day, which the breeder had recommended.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

The people at the feed store up the road from my house just talked me into a buying a bag of PMI Exclusive puppy anyone heard of it?

never mind i just created a board about this


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Jan 2 2005, 01:03 AM
> *Hi Pat,
> I feed Royal Canin Yorkshire 28.  I have gone through a lot of foods.  I started out with Eukanuba then moved to other brands such as Solid Gold, Wellness, Innova, Natural Balance, Nutro and Perscription Diet (by Science Diet).  I have also tried a bunch of different mixtures.  At the end, I stuck with Royal canin Yorkshire because it suits all my 4 kids.  They all love it and the pieces are so tiny that they all do well.  I have also noticed it helped with coat growth.*



hey charmypoo,

i used iams for my dixie, didn't realise it was that cheap a make. However, after the cruelty lark i've been looking for another food. not much choice in england thou.
notice my vet sells royal canin puppy? would it be like what you use? they had no yorkshire though for the future?

any advice would be appreciated. got a tester of it and going to see if she likes it tonight


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just wanted to post that I got some of the Natural Balance dry and my 3 dogs love it! I've thrown out the BilJac and are giving them that.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Just to let everyone know I have switched to Newmans & am very pleased with it.


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

I would like to gradually switch Xena (seven years old on Saturday!) over to either Newman's Own, PMI or Chicken Soup for the DLS. I would obviously do this gradually, she's on an Eukanuba now and I feel there may be something better for her in terms of health, tear stains and a bit of weight loss (she still has a bit of baby fat left to lose).









Which would you guys suggest?
Deanne


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanne3899_@Jan 20 2005, 01:32 PM
> *I would like to gradually switch Xena (seven years old on Saturday!) over to either Newman's Own, PMI or Chicken Soup for the DLS. I would obviously do this gradually, she's on an Eukanuba now and I feel there may be something better for her in terms of health, tear stains and a bit of weight loss (she still has a bit of baby fat left to lose).
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I have been very pleased since switching to chicken soup...


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks tlunn, that's the one I was leaning towards, plus I can buy a small bag of it to try first.







I just always want to rush home from school, so I don't know when to go get it!








Deanne


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

I did pick up the Chicken Soup ftpls yesterday, froze some







and started to mix it in with the Eukanuba Xena is used to. She ate it all up, so hopefully our switch over will go well. I'd wanted the little bag (1.5 lbs) but they didn't have it. I got the 6 lbs. bag, but what was great was there is a 100% guarantee!

Deanne


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I have been trying to get Newman's dog food. The only store in my area that is suppose to carry it doesn't...they order it in and then call you when it has arrived. Lacey is still eating the Natural Balance rolls...she likes it and doesn't seem to be having any problems with it. I have the Natural Balance dry out for her but I am not sure how much she is eating of it or how much my cat is eating. My cat thinks he is a dog and my dog thinks she is a cat!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanne3899_@Jan 20 2005, 01:32 PM
> *I would like to gradually switch Xena (seven years old on Saturday!) over to either Newman's Own, PMI or Chicken Soup for the DLS. I would obviously do this gradually, she's on an Eukanuba now and I feel there may be something better for her in terms of health, tear stains and a bit of weight loss (she still has a bit of baby fat left to lose).
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I use and love Newman's but if all these brands have healthful ingredients and no "bad" ones then why not let your baby decide! Try them all and see which one she likes best. Some stores have small sample bags. I did a sample test for mine. I had some sample bags here plus the regular size bag of Newman's and would give Kallie a choice and she picked Newman's every time, so that settled it for me. You may also want to try Innova, another very good food.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jan 22 2005, 12:53 PM
> *I have been trying to get Newman's dog food.  The only store in my area that is suppose to carry it doesn't...they order it in and then call you when it has arrived.  Lacey is still eating the Natural Balance rolls...she likes it and doesn't seem to be having any problems with it.  I have the Natural Balance dry out for her but I am not sure how much she is eating of it or how much my cat is eating.  My cat thinks he is a dog and my dog thinks she is a cat!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30830*


[/QUOTE]


I order Newmans Own at onlynaturalpet.com you can get it by single purchases or you can have a standing order (at the time fregency you choose) and get a 10% discount.I do the latter.I am very happy with it & the boys LOVE it!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

thanks shiela. I called the pet store today and I think it is in. The girl I spoke with wasn't very helpful. Will try to get out of the driveway tomorrow and go and get it. If Lacey likes it I will order it online and have it shipped to me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 5 2005, 11:09 PM
> *Has anyone ever heard of or used Red Barn Premium Dog Food Rolls?  My breeder uses that and I've been giving it to Sadie just so I wouldn't have to change anything.  Jolie also LOVES it.  I give a small piece with half the amount of kibble that I would normally give.  The breeder buys Red Barn at dog shows.  I was able to order it from their site.  Here is a link:
> http://www.redbarndogfood.com/index.html
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Susan, I just now saw this post. I went to the Red Barn site and even though the ingredients aren't listed, they do say this: http://www.redbarninc.com/products/06/06beef_more.html

"Redbarn provides an easy way to feed your dog a healthy meat diet. The cornerstone of Redbarn Premium Food for Dogs is fresh, high quality, individually hand selected ingredients like choice human grade cuts of fresh meat and wholesome grains (no corn, soy or beet pulp). We use 60% of fresh meat which results in an irresistible food rich in natural proteins. Redbarn is 93% digestible-this means your dog will be using all the goodness you provide him with much less clean up for you. The roll is specially prepared and packaged without oxygen allowing it to remain fresh at room temperature without artificial preservations such as BHA, BHT or Ethoxyquin. Redbarn is gently cooked in the casing allowing more nutrients to remain. Once opened, Redbarn must be treated like the fresh meat it is. Slice, seal and refrigerate or freeze for longer storage."

This sounds like a great product to me!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sher,
My dogs LOVE this food. Here is a listing of the ingredients:
REDBARN BEEF INGREDIENTS:
BEEF, BEEF LUNG, BEEF LIVER, WHEAT FLOUR, EGG PRODUCT, FLAX SEED, SALT, DICALCIUM PHOSPHATE, CALCIUM CHLORIDE, SUNFLOWER OIL, DEXTROSE, CITRIC ACID, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, CHOLINE CHLORIDE, ROSEMARY, CINNAMON, GARLIC, DL-ALPHA TOCOPHEROL ACETATE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN E), IRON SULFATE, SELENIUM SUPPLEMENT, ZINC OXIDE, COPPER SULFATE, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT, NIACIN, CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, MANGANOUS OXIDE, VITAMIN A ACETATE, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT, D-ACTIVATED ANIMAL STEROL (SOURCE OF VITAMIN D3), ETHYLENE DIAMINE DIHYDRIODIDE (SOURCE OF IODINE), PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN B 6) FOLIC ACID SUPPLEMENT.

REDBARN CHICKEN INGREDIENTS:
CHICKEN, BEEF LUNG, CHICKEN LIVER, CHICKEN HEART, WHEAT FLOUR, EGG PRODUCT, FLAX SEED, SALT, DICALCIUM PHOSPHATE, CALCIUM CHLORIDE, SUNFLOWER OIL, DEXTROSE, CITRIC ACID, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, CHOLINE CHLORIDE, ROSEMARY, CINNAMON, GARLIC, DL-ALPHA TOCOPHEROL ACETATE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN E), IRON SULFATE, SELENIUM SUPPLEMENT, ZINC OXIDE, COPPER SULFATE, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT, NIACIN, CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, MANGANOUS OXIDE, VITAMIN A ACETATE, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT, D-ACTIVATED ANIMAL STEROL (SOURCE OF VITAMIN D3), ETHYLENE DIAMINE DIHYDRIODIDE (SOURCE OF IODINE), PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN B6), FOLIC ACID SUPPLEMENT.

REDBARN LAMB AND RICE INGREDIENTS:
LAMB, LAMB LUNG, BROWN RICE, RICE FLOUR, LAMB LIVER, LAMB MEAL, FLAX SEED, PEAS, CARROTS, SALT, DICALCIUM PHOSPHATE, CALCIUM CHLORIDE, DEXTROSE, CITRIC ACID, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, CHOLINE CHLORIDE, ROSEMARY, CINNAMON, GARLIC, DL-ALPHA TOCOPHEROL ACETATE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN E), IRON SULFATE, SELENIUM SUPPLEMENT, ZINC OXIDE, VITAMIN A ACETATE, THIAMINE MONONITRATE, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT, D-ACTIVATED ANIMAL STEROL (SOURCE OF VITAMIN D3), ETHYLENE DIAMINE DIHYDRIODIDE (SOURCE OF IODINE), PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN B6), FOLIC ACID SUPPLEMENT.

I order all three flavors and spend some time slicing it all up and then cutting each slice into quarters. I package them in those little ziploc snack bags and freeze. You're only suppose to keep it for 5 days in the frig so I only thaw out enough for 2 meals. I like that I can give them variety. I've been using one quarter of a slice for each dog, twice a day. I supplement that with Natural Balance dry which they also like. My bichon used to eat whenever she felt like it. Now, with the Redbarn, she comes running when meal times come along. And they all stand right there and eat every bit. My breeder swears by it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 23 2005, 04:23 PM
> *Sher,
> My dogs LOVE this food.  Here is a listing of the ingredients:
> My breeder swears by it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30985*


[/QUOTE]

It really does look like a great food. None of the bad stuff is in it. If anyone likes a roll, this is the one to get.

I'm a vegetarian and "messing" with meat sort of grosses me out. With kibble I can't see the meat so it is OK but I'm afraid these rolls would "bother" me. Even though I know dogs need meat, for me it is best that they get it in a kibble form!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Okay I finally got the Paul Newman dog food and guess what? Lacey won't touch it!!! I mixed it in with her Natural Balance and she is picking the Paul Newman out and putting it on the floor. Will keep trying since alot of you have said that it is wonderful. I am even going to get some for my cats and see if they like it. I have to order it from the pet store and then wait about a week until they get it then go and pick it up. I looked on the website (Paul Newman) and read about the food but I can't figure out how to order it from the site. Oh well, hopefully she will like it. She is such a funny little dog. I even tried it in her treat ball and she just doesn't want it. LOL.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Haha. I can see where you wouldn't want the rolls! Do you eat dairy? I haven't eaten beef in 15 years, but still like fish and chicken. I think I could give up the animals altogether, but don't know that I'd want to give up cheese, etc. Just curious.


----------

